# sofware para el elm327?



## Daniel.more (Oct 25, 2011)

hola, en el buscador he visto que se ha hablado del elm 327 pero no se obtiene lo que busco, tengo el escanmaster con n de serie,y va ok pero alguien conoce algun sofware que con elm 327 pueda resetear los fallos de airbag de renault, lo intente con el ddt2000 pero no reconoce el interfax....


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 27, 2011)

por si a alguien se le plantea alguna vez esta duda....estoy en pocicion de afirmar rotundamente que con el elm327 no se puede resetear ni los fallos airbag ni los de abs.  de ninguna marca ni modelo de auto,con ningun sof que existe ya sea free o pago,los he probado todos,incluso 3 sofware de casas oficiales muy dificiles de conseguir pero no es compatible con ellos....(y aunque en algun foro de EEUU. se dice que con el ddt200 si se puede) ,NO es cierto lo tengo con licencia hasta el 2020 y no va...incluso me ayudo un buen amigo que trabajo 25 años en renault manejando este sof. sin mas saludos a todos.


----------



## Omare (May 12, 2012)

Hermano el programa no te lee porque no tienes los driver en internet estan a mi me pasaba lo mismo y es eso..... los driver que trae el cd de instalacion no sirven


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> hola, en el buscador he visto que se ha hablado del elm 327 pero no se obtiene lo que busco, tengo el escanmaster con n de serie,y va ok pero alguien conoce algun sofware que con elm 327 pueda resetear los fallos de airbag de renault, lo intente con el ddt2000 pero no reconoce el interfax....



Daniel, hay un foro específico para ese dispositivo: http://elm327.foroactivo.com/ 

Considero que quizás sea más apropiado para plantear tus dudas.


----------

